# The Holy Grail



## szathmarig (Nov 25, 2016)

That's right, there's only one, unless you can prove me wrong.
This is a ChromeMaster Roadmaster Tall Tank model.
Before the Luxury Liner, and after the Supreme, there was the Tall tank model.
It was an only one year model, and it was the top of the line for the Cleveland Welding Co.
Roadmasters were available in chrome, which were the ChromeMasters, but hardly any were made, because of the price tag. This bike must have been a special order for some rich fellow, or for a show, or some spectacular event. The bike is equipped with heavy duty drive train, locking shock master springer forks, ND DD two speed, rack light (which might be a turn signal light, or a brake/stoplight), and saddle light tail light that still works to this day. Next to the serial number it's stamped C4 which I think stands for Chrome No.4.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 25, 2016)

So its a 1941 based on the "K" serial. "K" reappears again in 1960 which this is not.

C4 ? maybe three others made ? based on your theory. I see the 4 but that don't look like a C, a backwards one maybe.

Very nice, how about some better outdoor pictures.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 25, 2016)

Neat bike but you can Crome a bike just the same. Could C be cleaveland welding?


----------



## szathmarig (Nov 25, 2016)

I've seen many letters, and numbers backwards in serial numbers over the years.


----------



## szathmarig (Nov 25, 2016)

I have another 41 Roadmaster with K serial,  that is equipped with locking springer, and saddle light, and there is nothing next to the serial number. I'd like some other ChromeMasters posted with serial numbers, so we can get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 25, 2016)

Beautiful Roadmaster. I enjoy seeing bikes like this that have survived. Hard to document and fun to speculate on how many, special circumstances, etc. Some models never make the catalog, generally because they aren't regular production models. Sometimes, one or a handful are made as presentation pieces, or as gifts to company management, show bikes, or travelling pre-production bikes that are taken to various bike dealers for a limited time to draw people in to the dealer. Often times they are contest bikes, as in the case of the all chrome Monark Firestone Imperial. I too have an all chrome bike with a similar pedigree, though it's only a postwar middleweight of much lesser value, though rare just the same. It's a 62 Hiawatha Silver Jet. Congrats on your find! It will be a lot of fun trying to document its history. Maybe you can stump Leon Dixon, as I did.


----------



## szathmarig (Nov 25, 2016)

Here's another ChromeMaster 
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ladies-chrome-roadmaster.64931/


----------



## szathmarig (Nov 25, 2016)

And another.
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1949-50-chrome-3-gill-roadmaster.7299/#post-33587


----------



## szathmarig (Nov 25, 2016)

And one more, and that's it as far as I know.
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/road-master-chrome-master-new-pics-and-new-price.63853/


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 25, 2016)

I have seen more then the ones posted. I may have some pics.


----------



## mike j (Nov 26, 2016)

That's a beauty, congratulations.


----------



## rickyd (Nov 26, 2016)

Possibly miss stamped 04 as in 4th one made?


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 26, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/posts/412381/

szathmarig,
When did you acquire the bike, do you know it's history prior to your ownership.

I just stumbled upon this old post which mentions a bike such as yours for sale on ebay some time ago. Unfortunately the pictures have expired.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 26, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> http://thecabe.com/forum/posts/412381/
> 
> szathmarig,
> When did you acquire the bike, do you know it's history prior to your ownership.
> ...



I remember the eBay bike and this is not it
*Correction- I do not remember the bike and this is the same one.


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 26, 2016)

I bet the eBay seller dnn7 may still have pictures of the bike (2014 sale). Someone should send them a message. Great bike! Nice find...

Jake


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 26, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I remember the eBay bike and this is not it




I wasn't sure since no pics were available to see. I only noted that it mentioned that it was a tall tank, had the two speed and the seat skirt.


----------



## catfish (Nov 26, 2016)

Can we see the head badge?


----------



## szathmarig (Nov 26, 2016)

It's the same bike. This bike was sold twice already on Ebay. I got it about a years ago when it was sold the second time. The second time it was a buy it now, and not an auction. It was up for only a short period of time before I purchased it. I paid $1300 for it, and since then I spent a lot of money restoring it, mostly rechroming parts. The tank was rusty, and not chrome. I aded the two speed. When I got it the second time it was a single speed. When it was sold the first time, it only had a shifter and the two speed parts were missing, I was told buy the seller I got it from. It had no head badge when it was sold the first time, and when I got it, it just had a regular Roadmaster badge. I went to my Ebay purchase history to find the link, but when I click on it it doesn't respond.

*ORDER DATE*
*Dec 31, 2015*
ORDER TOTAL
US $1,200.00
+ US $100.00
shipping
*Order Vintage 1941 Roadmaster "Chrome Master" Bicycle*View similar itemsView seller's other items
More actions
1 item sold by classic57fordtrk





Vintage 1941 Roadmaster "Chrome Master" Bicycle
( 221981051269 )


Add note
ITEM PRICE:
US $1,200.00


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 26, 2016)

szathmarig said:


> It's the same bike. This bike was sold twice already on Ebay. I got it about a years ago when it was sold the second time. The second time it was a buy it now, and not an auction. It was up for only a short period of time before I purchased it. I paid $1300 for it, and since then I spent a lot of money restoring it, mostly rechroming parts. The tank was rusty, and not chrome. I aded the two speed. When I got it the second time it was a single speed. When it was sold the first time, it only had a shifter and the two speed parts were missing, I was told buy the seller I got it from. It had no head badge when it was sold the first time, and when I got it, it just had a regular Roadmaster badge. I went to my Ebay purchase history to find the link, but when I click on it it doesn't respond.
> 
> *ORDER DATE*
> *Dec 31, 2015*
> ...




. 
Cool, well it looks like you've been having fun with it.


----------



## szathmarig (Nov 26, 2016)

I still need to do something about the head badge area where the chrome is peeling off. I think it might be a chemical reaction between brass, and chrome. Any suggestions? I had some parts rechromed, but it would cost too much to have the whole frame rechromed.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 26, 2016)

As Hanz Landa would say............That's a Bingo!

I figured that the old ebay bike may be the same one. Even without the pics visible, it had to many described similarities.

Dust that bad boy off and get us some nice outdoor pictures.

Is that notched fork lock bracket molded into the fork or is it a separate bracket ?


----------



## szathmarig (Nov 26, 2016)

It's molded into the fork.


----------



## szathmarig (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 26, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## catfish (Nov 26, 2016)

How about a photo of the head badge?


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 26, 2016)

Ed,
It's on post #20


----------



## mrg (Nov 26, 2016)

I think they switched to the notched fork in 40. My 40 All Americans have a notched fork and I think 39 had the notched bracket, anyone know for sure?


----------



## mrg (Nov 26, 2016)

xxxx


----------



## Wayne Adam (Nov 26, 2016)

Here are some pictures of my 1941 CWC Fleetwing with the same Delta Seat Light. Notice , this bike has the straight downtube.


----------



## catfish (Nov 26, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> Ed,
> It's on post #20




Oops! Thanks.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 26, 2016)

mrg said:


> The Ebay was definitely a Tall tank (no tank I think) with a seat skirt, It was a nice bike, wonder who got that one, anyone here?
> Mark, Its the very bike on this thread


----------



## szathmarig (Nov 26, 2016)

Mrg I told you guys, it's the same bike that was sold twice on eBay already. The first time it didn't have a tank, and the second time when I got it had a tank, but wasn't chrome.


----------



## mrg (Nov 26, 2016)

Ya I read the whole post after I wrote that and edited it but it didn't go away?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 26, 2016)

Cool bike, congrats!! Now you need to find a womens version to your mens and have a pair!!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 27, 2016)

mrg said:


> Ya I read the whole post after I wrote that and edited it but it didn't go away?



don,t you hate that  LO LO LO  I know I do


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 28, 2016)

Holy Grail for sure, great find, that's a keeper...


----------

